# HSS1332 Spec Questions



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a 2 year old hs1332 and am going to upgrade because I like blowing money on snowblowers. 

Does the new HSS still use traditional sheer bolts? The video eludes to some new system with a easy to replace pin. 

a press release mentioned the engine got bigger but didn't list specs. Does anybody have any specs? (I posted this question in another thread, sorry for the repeat, thought a new thread would be better).

thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are some specs

Honda HSS1332AT and HSS1332ATD Model Info | Two-stage 32" Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers

Engine Honda GX390 Displacement 389 cc Starting System Recoil (AT); Electric (DC)/Recoil (ATD) Fuel capacity 1.5 gal Drive Mechanism Hydrostatic, Infinitely variable Clutch type Hydrostatic Steering System Steering Clutches Wheel / Track Track Auger Overload Protection Shear Bolts (AT) / Torque Sensor and Shear Bolts (ATD) Auger Height Adjustment Thumb Operated Gas Strut with Infinite Adjustment Stages 2 Work Light LED - 12V-6W Chute Adjustment System Remote Electric Joystick Chute Deflector Articulation Single Articuled Chute Turning Radius 198° Clearing Width 31.9 in. Clearing Height 21.7 in. Max. Discharge Distance 56 ft. Max. Discharge Capacity 2750 lb./min Dimensions (L x W x H) 58.5" x 32.9" x 43.5" Dry Weight 276 lb. (AT); 298 lb. (ATD) Residential Warranty 3 years Commercial Warranty 3 years 










:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe [email protected] can clarify if it is the same, but this is what I found for a gx390 specs.

About 20 lb-ft of torque. It is excellent....!

Honda Engines | GX390 4-Stroke Engine | Features, Specs, and Model Info

Engine Type Air-cooled 4-stroke OHV Bore x Stroke 88 X 64 mm Displacement 389 cm3 Net Power Output* 11.7 HP (8.7 kW) @ 3,600 rpm _*Net Torque  19.5 lb-ft*_ (26.4 Nm) @ 2,500 rpm PTO Shaft Rotation Counterclockwise (from PTO shaft side) Compression Ratio 8.2:1 Lamp/Charge coil options 25W, 50W / 1A, 3A, 10A, 18A Carburetor Butterfly Float Type Ignition System Digital CDI with variable timing Starting System Recoil/electric Lubrication System Splash Governor System Centrifugal Mass Type Air cleaner Dual element Oil Capacity 1.16 US qt (1.1 L) Fuel Tank Capacity 6.4 U.S. qts (6.1 liters) Fuel Unleaded 86 octane or higher Dry Weight 69 lb (31.5 kg)

:blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

tonysak said:


> I have a 2 year old hs1332 and am going to upgrade because I like blowing money on snowblowers.
> 
> Does the new HSS still use traditional sheer bolts? The video eludes to some new system with a easy to replace pin.
> 
> ...


No changes to the engine's size, power or torque. While Honda does not publish exact numbers for snow blowers, the GX390 general purpose engine's numbers are darn close. 

The HSS1332ATA (electric start model) has a digital hour meter and an Auger Lock Indicator. Should the auger contact a curb, or other object, a cam-activated switch grounds the ignition and shuts off the engine. The red LED Indicator lights up. Clear the obstruction, turn the switch off and restart the engine to reset the Auger Lock. The indicator will also light up if the engine stops without turning the ignition switch OFF, such as running out of fuel. The Auger Lock system will generally "save" the auger without sacrificing a shear bolt, but the auger and fan both have traditional shear bolts too:


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks, that's the info I was looking for. So that extra feature is only on the d model right?

I wonder if it would trip more often then sheer bolts causing it to be super annoying.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

tonysak said:


> Thanks, that's the info I was looking for. So that extra feature is only on the d model right?
> 
> I wonder if it would trip more often then sheer bolts causing it to be super annoying.


So for the HSS1332ATD, you get:
• Electric start
• Hour meter
• Augur Lock Indicator
• Engine has stopped but key not turned off (ran out of fuel) indicator

The pull-start only HSS1332AT is identical except for the above (and curb weight).


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

So the at model also has the new augur locking system, just not the indicator light correct?


----------

